# Poker Anyone???



## Craftdiggity (Oct 26, 2010)

I made this for a client who hosts at least two poker games a week at his house.  Some of the games are pretty high $$$.  They play on a POS cheapo table right now.  He wanted to upgrade to something unique and classy.  I made the top and put on some temporary folding legs so he can use the table right away, but we are going to design a couple of pillars to finish it off.  The table is made using a 3/4" plywood oval as the base.  I used another sheet of 3/4" ply for the rest of the parts.  Each section can be taken off for repairs or cleaning.  This sucker is pretty heavy (roughly two full sheets of 3/4" ply).  It's actually pretty stable even with the folding legs.  The racetrack is 1/8" birch ply glued to the 3/4" ply and stained, then finished with five coats of Waterlox.  

I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out, and I think he's going to go nutz when he picks it up tomorrow.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 26, 2010)

Now thats a Poker Table! Great Job.

Dave


----------



## boxerman (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice poker table.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 26, 2010)

buy me in.....very nice!


----------



## hasha2000 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shut up and deal... Very Nice!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 26, 2010)

I say deal me in! Looks awesome.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, I don't even play poker and I think this is an amazing table.  The padding is very nicely done.  Beautiful work.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 26, 2010)

Chris that looks awesome now,  I can't imagine how it would look when you have the pillars underneath. Beautiful.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it will look stately


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 27, 2010)

So... What did he think?

I bet he loved it. Looks great from here.


----------



## chrisk (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful. An invitation to... lose money...


----------



## Fat Boy (Oct 27, 2010)

nice work, seeing that makes me want a beer and cigar!


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Oct 27, 2010)

That's an awesome table! I'm sure he's really pleased with it.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks awesome and it almost looks like some really high end conference table for a corporation, great job


----------



## shawnmhill (Oct 29, 2010)

Chris, that is sweet! Very very nice! If he doesn't like it let me know. I will PM you my address. Heck, I will even pay shipping!


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 29, 2010)

Chit, man. It is beautiful.. Wonderful work. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 31, 2010)

Greaat job...deal me in!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Oct 31, 2010)

Very well done I was making poker tables about 5-6 years ago for about a year straight(well in my spare time).I play on one i made every month in my poker league.I never had an order for the race track style and I was always bummed not to have been able to make that type.I also made pull out cup holders that go under the table that is why many did not get the race track they want the pull outs.Very crisp/clean table pat your self on the back,Victor


----------



## Boss302 (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a cool table.  Very nice work!


----------

